# IUI or IVF success following Clomid BFNs?



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi Girls

I have just finished 15 cycles of Clomid, all BFN    Im losing weight now to get my BMI down low enough for IUI and just wondered if anyone out there had success with assisted conception treatments after Clomid treatment BFNs.

Looking forward to your feedback!!

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## luna (Oct 25, 2005)

hi witchie poo cat  , I tried clomid for 5 months with no success, first shot at IUI and we were so lucky  
have been reading your fantastic diaries and sending you oodles of  
   
xxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Witchie

I had 6mths of clomid to "boost" (following 3 natural conceptions which sadly didn't result in a full term pg) - all clomid cycles were BFN.  Recently had ivf which also resulted in BFN.  We're just about to start FET - fingers crossed.

IUI wasn't an option as I've damaged tubes.

Wishing you lots of luck 
Natasha


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Luna - wow, thats great, what an inspirational success story you are, that has really given me hope 

Minxy - been following your journey, wishing you lots of luck and success this time around with FET    

I see we have 3 BFPs and 2 BFNs on the voting results, any more takers


----------



## VB (Dec 21, 2004)

Hi Witchie Poo Cat

I had 6 months on 50mg clomid, all BFN's.  My 7th month was IUI no1 and that ended in early m/c, month 8 I overstimulated, month 9 they cut my dose to 25mg and I had a BFP!!!!!!

I had been having reflexology and I am sure that made me respond better to the drugs, when I first started going to her my ovaries were all over the place!!!

Good luck!!
V xx


----------



## maybe (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi Witchie,

I had 5 failed clomid cycles, one IUI with clomid abondoned and have now moved to injections.  I don't think they would put you thru this if there wasn't hope.  My sister had 3 failed clomid cycles then on her 4th IUI with injections she got a BFP,  she is now a healthy 3 months pg.

I know it is so hard to keep going, but it can happen.

Stay    

Take care maybe


----------

